# Back From Virginia!



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We spent 6 days in Cherrystone on Virginia's Eastern Shore. Cherrystone is a wonderful place to take the kids...5 pools, 2 just for the little ones that are so much fun they never want to get out, nice farmers market, restaurant, arcade and activities set up for the kids that aren't too great, but the heat didn't help either. There is plenty for the kids to do BUT there is NO cable and no wi fi unless you're a little closer to the main part. We had a GREAT site and nothing to our left but the view of the bay and a nearby seashore town. We were really far from the amenities and that's probably why our section was so peaceful. Wonderful neighbors who were friendly but kept to themselves. It is absolutely true that you can sit on the dock and catch crabs in a minute! I have plenty of pictures if I ever sit my butt down and get them on here. I read the reviews but it depends on what site you have and what the weather is like. The bugs are not a problem as I read and the sites that I saw never flooded. But this park is 300 acres and there are A LOT of campers! Golf carts not too bad. You can buy crabs and clams if your fishing isn't too successful, but we had a dozen keepers in about an hour, it was just too hot to stay on the dock. You can walk out hundreds of feet in the water and still be up to your knees, although it's so mucky you might lose a shoe. The little kids love holding their crab lines and nets. I didn't see much fishing except for the boats that went out. Many people bring their boats and jet skis down.

What was bad??? Well, no cable, no wifi!! And the worst part was that as we unpacked we realized that we left the laptop, XBox, and the majority of movies in the garage!







My kids were miserable the whole 6 hours down!







When it rains, you're stuck in the camper and all you want is to be home, but I guess that goes for any campground. The dog was psycho and he made my time there miserable. Can't be left alone and is terrified of thunder. He also doesn't realize that this is NOT the season he should be shedding... I feel like I cooked and cleaned more on the trip than I do at home.







The lightening just glides along the water there and the people still sit out, take pictures, don't bat an eye. When the lightening strikes in New Jersey, we trip over each other running into the house to hide.

We paid almost $70 a night and I still can't figure out what for? Overall, it really is a great campground and if it wasn't 6 hours away we'd go back. Reviews for it are mixed, but I think it depends where your site is and what you're looking for in a campground. My oldest son and eventually my daughter were miserable because they couldn't watch TV and I forgot the laptop and video games. There is wi fi at some spots but no where near our section.

Crossing the Bay Bridge Tunnel is an experience! Spent the day in Williamsburg and loved it. It was really hot and crowded, but my oldest is a history buff and always enjoys a visit there. We love the town square and the little shops. Jamesburg and Yorktown are a neat drive and the area out of the city is really beautiful. Virginia is a beautiful state and really nice people. I think I need to move there, but then I'd be "VirginiaGirl" and that just doesn't have a good ring to it.

We didn't stay at Grey's Point. They only had 2 sites available and they looked really bad. We met people at Cherrystone who have stayed at Gray's and they didn't like it because of the golf carts, the noise, and the seasonal sites that block every view of the place. Just a crowded place, which is funny because if any place is crowded, it's Cherrystone!

Assateague was nice, but the only ponies we saw were far away because the weather was iffy. In fact, as we left, it started to pour. I guess ponies don't like rain...just like my dog.







But it was disapointing, cause the ponies were at the top of my list! Really pretty there...miles of beach. To stay there would really be roughing it and my kids think roughing it is when the electric goes out for an hour.









For the record, we saw 2 Outbacks at Cherrystone. The Schneiders had a 21RS and there was a 28BHS by the pool area that never had a soul by it. Passed many TTs going back and forth on Route 13.

AND....we have realized the 28BHS is WAY too small for 5 and a dog. Even 5. We are on the lookout for something bigger. Keep your eye out for me!

Michele


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice Report...........Cherrystone is on my short list.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I know you were set to stay at Greys Point but didn't, so where did you end up staying?

Bob


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

What campsite did you stay at? We are thinking about going next summer and want a campsite that is overlooking the bay and out of all the comotion. Was your site big enough to open your awning or is everyone on top of each other? Thanks


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

zrxfishing said:


> What campsite did you stay at? We are thinking about going next summer and want a campsite that is overlooking the bay and out of all the comotion. Was your site big enough to open your awning or is everyone on top of each other? Thanks


If you go to Cherrystone's website- http://www.cherrystoneva.com/ -we were behind pier 4 site 656...all the way left on the 3rd row. If you book far enough in advance you can ask for a waterview site, but mine had a beautiful view to the left. The front rows along the water have people walking back and forth to get to the piers. Pier 4 is the farthest from all the amenities and really quiet, no real traffic. Anything to the far left on pier 4 has a great view of the bay and Cape Charles. I will try to get a pic from our site on here. A nice amount of room with the awning out and we even sat our chairs to the left of the Outback to look at the water..not a neighbor to see! The rows in front and back on the left sides are really nice.

There are some other good sites to the right of pier 1 and they seem more shaded and closer to the pools and such. Everything in the middle is so crowded I wouldn't have stayed!


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks, I'm a pain about campgrounds - I don't like to walk out my door and run into the next guys camper. We'll have to book now and try to get a good site. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## RGLang (Aug 17, 2009)

zrxfishing said:


> What campsite did you stay at? We are thinking about going next summer and want a campsite that is overlooking the bay and out of all the comotion. Was your site big enough to open your awning or is everyone on top of each other? Thanks


If you get the chance try Cherrystone on Easter weekend they have their clam bake then. Just have got to watch the weather. Verry nice place.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Michele, your posts always make me laugh! We are spending a year on the road in our 28rsds: 6 of us, plus all those clothes, books, toys, dh's computer gear (for working) and homeschool curriculum for all 4 kids - now I am starting to feel a tad cramped - thank goodness for the outdoor picnic bench, the table's always totally covered with school stuff at lunchtime.

Thanks for the report, sounds like you had a great time, sitting in the camper with stir-crazy kids isn't terribly fun but hopefully that wasn't for too long!

Ali


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I can vouch for Greys Point...we stayed there over July 4th weeekend...2 adults + 4 kids. We had one of their supersites, right behind the main office. Golfs charts galore, nice pool area for the kids.

We stayed at Bethpage (2 adults, 2 kids + the dog) for their crabfest weekend. The two campgrounds are about 30 minutes away; liked this one better. Huge trampoline in the big pond with sand, two meduim pools right next to each other, mini golf ($5) + Hersey's ice cream, TT or TV washing area, docks for boats and crabbing. They had pool games in the kids pool, candy bar bingo (started with over 100 candy bars) and hay rides. The normal sites were pretty big...we have from tree to tree...plenty of room. Not a lot of golf charts, lots of natural shade. Only thing I noticed was the lack of bath houses. Considering its less then 2 hours away, I'd go back for without reserves.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

BritsOnTour said:


> Michele, your posts always make me laugh! We are spending a year on the road in our 28rsds: 6 of us, plus all those clothes, books, toys, dh's computer gear (for working) and homeschool curriculum for all 4 kids - now I am starting to feel a tad cramped - thank goodness for the outdoor picnic bench, the table's always totally covered with school stuff at lunchtime.
> 
> Thanks for the report, sounds like you had a great time, sitting in the camper with stir-crazy kids isn't terribly fun but hopefully that wasn't for too long!
> 
> Ali


YOU ARE HOMESCHOOLING 4 KIDS ON THE ROAD FOR A YEAR?!?!!?









You are my hero...


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Southpaw said:


> I can vouch for Greys Point...we stayed there over July 4th weeekend...2 adults + 4 kids. We had one of their supersites, right behind the main office. Golfs charts galore, nice pool area for the kids.
> 
> We stayed at Bethpage (2 adults, 2 kids + the dog) for their crabfest weekend. The two campgrounds are about 30 minutes away; liked this one better. Huge trampoline in the big pond with sand, two meduim pools right next to each other, mini golf ($5) + Hersey's ice cream, TT or TV washing area, docks for boats and crabbing. They had pool games in the kids pool, candy bar bingo (started with over 100 candy bars) and hay rides. The normal sites were pretty big...we have from tree to tree...plenty of room. Not a lot of golf charts, lots of natural shade. Only thing I noticed was the lack of bath houses. Considering its less then 2 hours away, I'd go back for without reserves.


All Greys had was a site in the back...smack in the middle of everyone. I really wanted to go but I wanted a better site if I had to stay a while. I did hear BethPage was much nicer but much busier,too.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for spending some time in good ol' VA for your vacation. You were "just down the street a bit"(inside joke with a friend that asked me help him with his boat) from our home when you visited Grey's Point (we live about 50 miles away). If you are ever down this way again we like Beth Page better when we have the kids with us, we like Grey's Point for a quite weekend. Take a look at Rock A Hock http://www.rockahock.com/ as one of the up and coming campgrounds in the area. Nice neat large sites and enjoyable staff.

MK


----------

